# πιο χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά



## crystal (May 8, 2008)

Βάλτε ΑΝΤ1. Τώρα! Σουρεαλίζομαι. :)
Κάθε φορά που νομίζω πως τα έχω δει όλα στην ελληνική τηλεόραση (τελευταίο χτύπημα ήταν το so sexy, εκείνο με τους σεξουλιάρηδες στον Άλφα), έρχεται κάτι να μου επιβεβαιώσει πως ναι, ο πάτος μπορεί να πάει ακόμη πιο κάτω!
Για όσους δεν είναι σπίτι, αυτή τη στιγμή η Στεφανίδου, ως άλλη Όπρα, φιλοξενεί καμιά εικοσαριά νεαρούς στο στούντιο. Λεζάντα στην οθόνη: Κάγκουρες εναντίον emo. (Σήμερα βρήκα να πάρω αναρρωτική, ρε γαμώτο;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2008)

H Στεφανίδου is the pits, αλλά όταν εμφανίζονται στην τηλεόραση άτομα σαν το βλαμμένο που φιλοξενεί σήμερα, καλό θα είναι να βάζουν θολούρα μπροστά στην εικόνα, γιατί πόσα μπορεί ν' αντέξει ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος; Θα σαλτάρει.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2008)

Υπάρχει και (πολύ, μα πάρα πάρα πολύ) πιο χαμηλά... Να ανεβάζεις βίντεο στο youtube που δείχνει συμπλοκή ανάμεσα σε κάγκουρες και σε emo, ισχυριζόμενος ότι πρόκειται για Αλβανούς που δέρνουν άγρια αθώους Έλληνες (έχει 750 σχόλια, αλλά αξίζει να τα διαβάσετε):


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι δεν το θεωρώ περίεργο να ασχολείται κάποιος με το θέμα. Και ας μην περιμένουμε από τέτοιες εκπομπές την πιο βαθυστόχαστη ανάλυση. Ό,τι μπορούν κάνουν. Και τα κακόμοιρα τα παιδιά, πάνω στις περίεργες αναζητήσεις τους, τι πρότυπα να πάρουν από το χάλι που τους περιβάλλει;


----------



## crystal (May 8, 2008)

Νίκο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ό,τι μπορούν κάνουν αυτές οι εκπομπές. Για να πιάσουν τηλεθέαση.
Η φφφανταστική μας τηλεόραση πρόβαλε τα παιδιά με φράντζες και μαύρα ρούχα, τους έβαλε την ετικέτα emo, τους χαρακτήρισε, τους διαχώρισε από τους τρέντι, τους κάγκουρες και τους δεν-ξέρω-γω-τι-άλλο και τώρα ξαφνιάζεται δυσάρεστα επειδή σημειώνονται επιθέσεις σε παιδιά της μιας ή της άλλης ομάδας. Πρώτα υψώνεις τα τείχη και μετά αναρωτιέσαι πώς στο καλό σχηματίστηκαν.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, ως αναχωρητής, δεν είχα καλά καλά καταλάβει τι είναι αυτοί οι emo (μου το ανέλυσε ο γιος μου πριν από έξι μήνες), τους είδα σε πολλαπλές δόσεις σε μια βραδινή έξοδό μου στο Μολ και σήμερα πληροφορήθηκα ότι τους την πέφτουν τα τσακάλια και τους καρπαζώνουν (ή και χειρότερα;). Θυμήθηκα τα αντίστοιχα της εποχής μου, τους mods και τους rockers. Αυτά τα υπόγεια ρεύματα ανακυκλώνονται, αλλά όλο τα ίδια μένουν. Τα αποπάνω ρεύματα θα μας σηκώσουν και θα μας πάρουν, κάτι σαν μια Μιανμάρ θα γίνουμε μια μέρα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2008)

Ελπίζω να μην έθιξα τις ευαισθησίες κανενός με το προηγούμενο σχόλιό μου, αλλά μια και δεν μπορέσαμε να απαθανατίσουμε την εικόνα, μάλλον πρέπει να δώσω εξηγήσεις: 
Το θέαμα που έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση δεν ήταν κανένα άτομο με ειδικές ανάγκες, ήταν ένας φυσιολογικός νέος που είχε επιλέξει να τερατοποιήσει τη μορφή του κατεβάζοντας μια "κουρτίνα" μέχρι το στόμα του. Ειλικρινά, ούτε το μισό του μάτι δεν διακρινόταν πίσω απ' την κουρτίνα. Πλην του ότι ήταν λειτουργικά τυφλός μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, ήταν προφανές ότι επεδίωκε να μοιάζει με τέρας, και τα κατάφερε.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Δεν το πρόλαβα το παλικάρι που λες ή, αν το πρόλαβα, δεν με ενόχλησε η εμφάνισή του. Θα το καταλάβει κι αυτός μια μέρα ότι υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να καλλιεργήσει και να προβάλει την προσωπικότητά του (αν αποκτήσει προσωπικότητα, αν δεν είναι άλλο ένα θύμα του τσαλαπατήματος). Περισσότερο με ενοχλεί η ανεξέλεγκτη τεστοστερόνη, η περίσσεια αχρησιμοποίητης τεστοστερόνης, που και σε προχωρημένες ηλικίες μπορεί να εκδηλωθεί σε βία, ακόμα και σε βάρος των ανθρώπων που υποτίθεται ότι αγαπάς.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 8, 2008)

Θυμάμαι που όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές, ο αδερφός ενός φίλου μου, δύο χρόνια (λάθος, δύο σχολικές τάξεις) μικρότερος από εμάς, κυκλοφορούσε με μια εμφάνιση που θα έκανε κάθε σημερινό ήμο να κρυφτεί ντροπιασμένο. Ε, τώρα είναι μεγάλη μούρη σε κάποιο πολύ, πολύ, μα πάρα πολύ μεγάλο χρηματοπιστωτικό ίδρυμα, κυκλοφορεί με κοστούμι-γραβάτα και άλλα παρελκόμενα και βγάζει τα κέρατά του. Μαλλί κουρτίνα;


----------



## stathis (May 8, 2008)

Δηλαδή οι κάγκουρες υποτίθεται ότι είναι "φυλή"; Πότε αναβαθμίστηκαν;



Count Baltar said:


> Θυμάμαι που όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές, ο αδερφός ενός φίλου μου, δύο χρόνια (λάθος, δύο σχολικές τάξεις) μικρότερος από εμάς, κυκλοφορούσε με μια εμφάνιση που θα έκανε κάθε σημερινό ήμο να κρυφτεί ντροπιασμένο.


Βρε μπας κι ήτανε τζάγκος;
;) και


----------



## Count Baltar (May 8, 2008)

stathis said:


> Βρε μπας κι ήτανε τζάγκος;
> ;) και



Μπα, κάτι μεταξύ αρσενικής Siouxsie, Νικ Κέιβ στα πολύ άγριά του και ψαλιδοχέρη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2008)

Μπορείτε να καταθέσετε το γλωσσάρι, παρακαλώ; Τι είναι ο τζάγκος;


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Άντε πάλι.

Μία εγγραφή υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο για «τζάγκοι»:

http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,6924.msg48367.html#msg48367


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2008)

Ξεφεύγω από το θέμα, αλλά για μένα, το χαμηλά, πιο χαμηλά της κυρίας Στεφανίδου είναι αυτό:
Η απροκάλυπτη διαφήμιση της «τέντας της ντροπής» με εκπομπή μέσα από το τσίρκο Medrano με δωρεάν συμμετοχή του κοινού!
Την ίδια ώρα, διάφοροι πολίτες και οργανώσεις, (Αρκτούρος, ΠΟΦΥΖΩ και άλλες) διαμαρτύρονται εναντίον των τσίρκων με ζώα και προωθούν με σοβαρότατα επιχειρήματα την κατάργηση αυτού του παρωχημένου και άθλιου θεάματος.
Άλλωστε, υπάρχουν ένα σωρό εναλλακτικά θεάματα, όπως το Cirque Eloize (http://www.cirque-eloize.com/) και το Cirque du Soleil (http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/) που έχουν έρθει και στην Ελλάδα, τα οποία έχουν προχωρήσει ένα βήμα πιο πέρα και γνωρίζουν τεράστια επιτυχία βασιζόμενα στους ακροβάτες, τους κλόουν και τους ταχυδακτυλουργούς και όχι στον πόνο, την κακομεταχείριση και την ταπείνωση των -άγριων ή όχι- ζώων.
Αν έχετε «στομάχι» επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα http://www.circuses.com/, όπου παρατίθενται σοκαριστικές φωτογραφίες και βίντεο από την κακομεταχείριση των ζώων και τις άθλιες συνθήκες διαβίωσής τους.


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2008)

stathis said:


> Βρε μπας κι ήτανε τζάγκος;
> ;) και



κι εγώ που νόμιζα οτι εννοούσες Django, δηλαδή 




;)


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Για τους κατεβασάκηδες:

Εκπληκτικές οι μουσικές από το Cirque du soleil, αλλά ακόμα εκπληκτικότερες του Django Reinhardt.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Άντε πάλι.
> 
> Μία εγγραφή υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο για «τζάγκοι»:
> 
> http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,6924.msg48367.html#msg48367



Τι εγγραφή όμως! Αναλυτικότατη!


----------

